# First litter 6/7 days old



## PennState2011 (Dec 28, 2008)

Having too much fun with my GF's camera. Here are some pictures of my litter both yesterday and today. The first two photos are from yesterday, at 6 days old. The last one was taken today, at 7 days old. Its amazing how they change overnight, you can start to see some light color around the ears of three of them.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

arnt they adorable


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

awwwww theyre beautiful  *jelous* x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooo you have some agouti's there lubally!


----------



## PennState2011 (Dec 28, 2008)

New pics 8 days old.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Agoutis :love


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

they are so cute!


----------

